# LES Breviers Aire is Open



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Le Brevieres Aire . 

Message mainly for Kev1 14834161

Yes you can stay in the Les Breviers car park just near the ski lift. We are here now and have been for the last couple of nights with four other vans. You can empty toilet, grey waste and water is available in the village about 400 yards away.

Hope this helps.

WASFITONCE


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Paul
Excellent 
Hope the snows good

Kev


----------

